# GMV - G Medical Innovations Holdings



## System (23 March 2017)

G Medical Innovations Holdings Limited operates as a holding company. The Company, through its subsidiaries, develops mobile health technologies. G Medical Innovations Holdings offers Smartphone G Medical Jacket, which transforms a smartphone into a medical monitoring device, as well as wireless vital signs monitoring system that provides real-time monitoring of vital signs and biometrics.

It is anticipated that GMV will list on the ASX on 31 March 2017.

http://www.gmedicalinnovations.com


----------



## greggles (8 August 2018)

G Medical Innovations Holdings announced today that it has engaged Global Investment Bank, UOB Kay Hian (Hong Kong) Ltd, as advisors to the Hong Kong Initial Public Offering of its Chinese subsidiary Guangzhou Yimei Innovative Medical Science and Technology Co. Ltd.

Under the proposed listing, Guangzhou Yimei Innovative Medical Science and Technology Co., Ltd ("GYIMSTC Ltd") would spin off from G Medical, with the ASX listed G Medical to retain not less than a 50% ownership stake in the proposed Hong Kong Stock Exchange listed GYIMSTC Ltd. G Medical currently owns 70% of GYIMSTC Ltd.

GMV listed in May 2017 at 20c a share. Since then it has risen to a high of 58c, reached in November 2017, after which it began a slow nine month decline all the way back to 18c, just below its issue price.

Today's news saw it gap up and open at 26.5c before reaching an intraday high of 29.7c. It closed at 27c, up 45.95% on yesterday's close on volume of 6.66 million shares, its highest daily volume since November 2017.


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

One of todays Risers … see what happens over the next couple of days.


----------



## greggles (23 January 2020)

GMV kicked up strongly last week after announcing that it has successfully completed the necessary clinical trials required to obtain National Medical Products Administration (NMPA) approval for the use of its Prizma device in the People's Republic of China.

It has been holding up well since then, consolidating between 15c and 20c on good volume. I suppose the market is currently waiting for a catalyst to decide which way to push the share price. Bottom looks to be in at around 8c.

One worth keeping an eye on in the short term.


----------



## Kylie9090 (26 January 2020)

Been reading up on this stock past week.  Looks very promising.  I believe they are waiting on a Chinese regulation to pass called NMPA.  GMV said they believe this will past in the next couple of months and then it should activate their MOU's.


----------



## System (27 October 2020)

On October 26th, 2020, G Medical Innovations Holdings Limited (GMV) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove GMV from the Official List.


----------

